# From scratch to finished track videos/courses



## Masterrenderer (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi everyone,

Are there any videos or courses out there that show a track being made from scratch to finished track?

Thanks


----------



## Markrs (Oct 2, 2022)

*Live composing:*







*Composing cue breakdowns:*









Film Score Project Files - Download Hub


Hey all, I wanted to create a place where I can post the project files for all my mockups. Hopefully it will be a bit easier to navigate than going through the YouTube descriptions. I'll update the list as new ones become available. Hope this helps. Best, Ashton Wonder Woman Interstellar...




vi-control.net





*Courses:*









Cinematic Music: From Idea To Finished Recording


Learn how to compose, orchestrate and produce cinematic tracks effortlessly. Go from idea to exported audio file, and master the basics.




evenant.com










Creating Epic Heroic Themes by Gary Hiebner


In this Groove3 video tutorial series, production pro Gary Hiebner reveals how to produce epic heroic musical themes, perfect for film and video productions, as well as gaming titles!




www.groove3.com










Creating Epic Cinematic Compositions by Gary Hiebner


In this Groove3 video tutorial series, orchestral wiz Gary Hiebner shows you how to create an epic cinematic composition from scratch, which can then be used for a film, game or TV soundtrack!




www.groove3.com


----------



## Markrs (Oct 2, 2022)

If you want to different types of live composing music these are done as a challenge and he review other people's contributions add well.


----------



## Masterrenderer (Oct 2, 2022)

Markrs said:


> *Live composing:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!!


----------



## Ronny Mairas (Nov 18, 2022)

Since I'm an Abletonian the following suggestions are all towards Producers doing their work in Ableton Live, but of course you can learn a lot from them either way.

For long uncut production sessions from scratch I usually watch one of Bound To Divide's lengthy "How to create music like..." videos on YT. He covers most of the production stages.


I also highly recommend "You Suck At Producing" on YT.
Especially the live streams where Underbelly creates beats from scratch has changed my production style from robotic to a little more organic.
Just listen to one of his beats he spontaneously created in no time:


Or something rather heart-melting:


Or in the same video, a different creation. He totally seems to be in the zone :


I few weeks ago I created a playlist with Underbelly's live streams where he creates stuff from scratch:

Underbelly - Interesting Sound (Re)creations

Just hover over the video time line until you see an Ableton Live instance. 

Will's EDM Tips YT channel is another gem and has a ton of "How to make [EDM Genre] like [Famous artist]" kind of videos, though he usually stops after he completes the first Drop. There are days when I watch whole playlists of him making beats instead of binge-watching Netflix shows.



I hope you will get as much value out of these YT channels as I do.


----------

